# Mailversand und Empfang nicht möglich, Connection refused



## senor.b (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe soeben eine Domain auf meinen Testserver geleitet. Wenn ich die Domain aufrufe, ist alles in Ordnung und ich werde in das Verzeichnis des Kunden weitergeleitet. 

Jetzt habe ich eine Emailadresse eingerichtet und rufe diese mit POP3 ab. Ich kann mich zwar mit meinem Mailclient einloggen und Emails versenden aber diese kommen nicht an und mein Client meldet auch keine Fehler. 

Der Log von ISPConfig spuckt mir einige Fehler aus, mir nicht viel sagen


```
Jul 1 22:56:42 SERVER  postfix/error[19054]: 10473DF426DA: to=, orig_to=, relay=none, delay=97000, delays=96999/1.6/0/0.11, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 22:58:14 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS handshaking: SSL_accept() failed: error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca
Jul 1 22:58:34 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS
Jul 1 22:58:34 SERVER  dovecot: POP3(mail@domain.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Jul 1 22:58:43 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS
Jul 1 22:59:10 SERVER  dovecot: POP3(mail@domain.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Jul 1 22:59:20 SERVER  postfix/anvil[18830]: statistics: max connection rate 7/60s for (smtp:88.78.124.123) at Jul 1 22:49:49
Jul 1 22:59:20 SERVER  postfix/anvil[18830]: statistics: max connection count 2 for (smtp:88.78.124.123) at Jul 1 22:49:20
Jul 1 22:59:20 SERVER  postfix/anvil[18830]: statistics: max message rate 1/60s for (smtp:88.78.124.123) at Jul 1 22:52:52
Jul 1 22:59:20 SERVER  postfix/anvil[18830]: statistics: max cache size 2 at Jul 1 22:56:16
Jul 1 22:59:34 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS
Jul 1 22:59:34 SERVER  dovecot: POP3(mail@domain.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Jul 1 23:00:01 SERVER  postfix/scache[19025]: statistics: start interval Jul 1 22:56:40
Jul 1 23:00:01 SERVER  postfix/scache[19025]: statistics: domain lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
Jul 1 23:00:01 SERVER  postfix/scache[19025]: statistics: address lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/pickup[17523]: 09F51DF42859: uid=102 from=
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/cleanup[19159]: 09F51DF42859: message-id=<20120701210002.09F51DF42859@server.de>
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 09F51DF42859: from=, size=697, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/error[19170]: 09F51DF42859: to=, orig_to=, relay=none, delay=0.42, delays=0.31/0.01/0/0.1, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/smtpd[19176]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/smtpd[19176]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jul 1 23:00:02 SERVER  postfix/smtpd[19176]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jul 1 23:00:03 SERVER  postfix/pickup[17523]: 8736DDF42856: uid=33 from=
Jul 1 23:00:03 SERVER  postfix/cleanup[19159]: 8736DDF42856: message-id=<20120701210003.8736DDF42856@server.de>
Jul 1 23:00:03 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 8736DDF42856: from=, size=874, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:00:08 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS
Jul 1 23:00:09 SERVER  dovecot: POP3(mail@domain.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Jul 1 23:00:12 SERVER  postfix/error[19170]: 8736DDF42856: to=, orig_to=, relay=none, delay=9, delays=0.42/0/0/8.6, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:01:40 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 7A744DF42852: from=, size=2149, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:01:40 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: B5845DF425C6: from=, size=874, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:01:40 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 95A29DF4284F: from=, size=618, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:01:40 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 237B1DF42853: from=, size=665, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:01:40 SERVER  postfix/qmgr[26460]: 256B5DF42851: from=, size=659, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 1 23:01:43 SERVER  postfix/error[19225]: 95A29DF4284F: to=, relay=none, delay=1062, delays=1059/0.02/0/3.4, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:01:45 SERVER  postfix/error[19227]: 237B1DF42853: to=, relay=none, delay=327, delays=323/0.02/0/3.7, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:01:45 SERVER  postfix/error[19229]: 256B5DF42851: to=, relay=none, delay=532, delays=528/0.04/0/3.7, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:01:45 SERVER  postfix/error[19170]: 7A744DF42852: to=, relay=none, delay=371, delays=367/0/0/3.7, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:01:45 SERVER  postfix/error[19224]: B5845DF425C6: to=, orig_to=, relay=none, delay=168703, delays=168698/0.01/0/5.3, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Jul 1 23:04:37 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=88.78.124.123, lip=12.234.678.99, TLS
Jul 1 23:05:01 SERVER  dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 1 23:05:01 SERVER  dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```
Am Anfang stehen noch mehr Connection-refused-Fehler. Bei Bedarf kann ich diese ebenfalls noch einfügen. Leider hat der Platz dafür nicht gereicht. 

Meine Frage nun: Was muss ich tun, damit zum Einen Emails ankommen und zum Anderen Emails versendet werden können. Vor allem würde ich auch gerne wissen, was diese Fehler genau zu bedeuten haben und wie sie Zustandekommen.


----------



## nowayback (1. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

starte (restarte) mal amavis und teste erneut... sollte es dann noch nicht gehen, dann häng mal bitte die ausgabe von netstat -tap mit dran

Grüße
nwb


----------



## senor.b (2. Juli 2012)

Amavis habe ich neugestartet. Amavis ist doch ein Spamfilter. Könnte ein Spamfilter dafür verantwortlich sein? 

Hier mal der Log von netstat -tap


```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                                                                                                   PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  1272/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  27440/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  11370/smtpd
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  18627/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  11005/imap-login
tcp        0      0 *:nrpe                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  1107/nrpe
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  11185/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 localhost:10023         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  1121/postgrey.pid -
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  26453/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  26268/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  11185/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  11005/imap-login
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  18627/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  18627/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:tproxy                *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  18627/apache2
tcp        0      0 server.d:domain *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  27440/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  27440/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                  27421/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0     52 server.de:ssh   dslb-088-078-124-:53908 ESTABLISHED                                                                                             11272/0
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:33915         TIME_WAIT                                                                                               -
tcp        0      0 localhost:33915         localhost:mysql         TIME_WAIT                                                                                               -
tcp        0      0 server.de:pop3  dslb-088-078-124-:54024 TIME_WAIT                                                                                               -
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                  1272/sshd
tcp6       0      0 localhost:953           [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                  27440/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                  27440/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN
```


----------



## nowayback (2. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

amavis ist kein Spamfilter. amavis-new ist mehr eine schnittstelle zwischen postfix und virenscanner, spamfilter etc. und kann daran schuld sein, denn amavis läuft für gewöhnlich auf port 10024 zu dem die Verbindung laut deinen logs verweigert wird.

laut deiner ausgabe von netstat -tap läuft amavis immernoch nicht.

(/etc/init.d/amavis-new restart unter debian)

grüße
nwb


----------



## senor.b (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir nun die Datei amavis angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass sich amavis unter usr/bin befinden müsste. Dort tauchte amavis nicht auf. Ich nehme an, dass es nicht installiert war. Nachdem ich amavis installiert habe und eine Testmail gesendet habe, wurde diese versendet und es kam auch eine an. 

Gefunden habe ich diese Anleitung hier, die meines Erachtens nach mehr als nützlich ist 
Integrating amavisd-new Into Postfix For Spam- And Virus-Scanning | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
Wenn man weiß, wonach man suchen muss, kann man sich schnell helfen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis erst einmal. 

Gibt es gegebenfalls eine Art Liste oder Dokumentation was alles auf einem Webserver laufen sollte, damit es zu keinen Problemem kommt? Wie schon in meinem anderen Thread erwähnt bin ich Anfänger und will mich nun in die Materie einarbeiten. Da bin ich für jede Menge Input offen 

Edit: Soweit funktioniert alles nun. Mails kommen an und gehen raus. Zumindest über POP3 und SMTP. IMAP muss ich noch testen. Jetzt habe ich hier noch folgende Warnung im Mail-Warn-Protokoll von ISPC erhalten:
Jul  1 22:52:22 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18827]: warning:  network_biopair_interop: error reading 5 bytes from the network:  Connection reset by peer
Kann das etwas mit dem Netzwerk im Rechenzentrum zu tun haben?


----------



## nowayback (3. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

*Plauderkastenmodus ON*

Ich habe keine Anleitung geschrieben, jedoch beinhalten alle die ich finden konnte, wie man amavis in Verbindung mit ISPConfig3 installiert. Solltest du dies nicht getan haben war dies dein Fehler. 

Ich weiß, dass ich manchmal nicht freundlich rüberkomme, aber meistens meine ich es gut. Wenn es Anleitungen gibt, dann sollte man versuchen diese zu verstehen und danach umzusetzen. Niemand hat damit Probleme wenn Fragen dazu auftauchen. Diese werden dann sicher auch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet. Der Inhalt der Frage sollte auch alle benötigten Informationen beinhalten. Einen Teil davon hast du ja erfüllt  Den anderen Teil weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht ....

Nachdem meine Glaskugel letzte Woche zur Politur war, konnte ich jedoch dein Problem sehen und dir helfen.

Für die Zukunft empfehle ich dir, dich mit deinem System auseinanderzusetzen, ggf. auch diverse Suchmaschinen zu Rate zu ziehen und, wenn vorhanden, getestete Tutorials anzuwenden - erst in einer lokalen Umgebung - und nach etlichen Test dann live. Außerdem solltest du den Bugtracker der von dir eingesetzten Software im Auge haben... Dazu gehört nicht nur ISPConfig... 

Halte dein System aktuell, informiere dich über aktuelle 0-day Exploits, etc. pp. 

Stoppe ggf. die Systeme, über die du die Kontrolle zu verlieren scheinst. 

Richte funktionierende Backuplösungen ein... Bsp.: Raid 1 != Backup

and last, but not least: Stelle konkrete Fragen für konkrete Antworten 

*Plauderkastenmodus OFF*



> Jul 1 22:52:22 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18827]: warning: network_biopair_interop: error reading 5 bytes from the network: Connection reset by peer


Dieser Fehler deutet auf ein Problem mit TLS Verbindungen hin, die auf Grund von Überlastung oder Fehler im Netzwerk nicht korrekt hergestellt/beendet werden konnte. Die aktuellste Postfix Version sollte davon nicht mehr betroffen sein. Außerdem wird versucht die betreffende Mail erneut zuzustellen... Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert das auch, sodass dich diese Meldung nicht weiter interessieren muss... 



> Kann das etwas mit dem Netzwerk im Rechenzentrum zu tun haben?


Ja kann es... Ich hab mitlerweile 2/3 Server im Hetzner RZ... das letzte Drittel is noch bei OVH doch auch hier ist bereits ein Ende in Sicht. 

Eine schöne Woche wünscht dir
nwb


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2012)

> Gefunden habe ich diese Anleitung hier, die meines Erachtens nach mehr als nützlich ist
> Integrating amavisd-new Into Postfix For Spam- And Virus-Scanning | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
> Wenn man weiß, wonach man suchen muss, kann man sich schnell helfen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis erst einmal.


Diese ist jedoch nicht für ISPConfig geschrieben und somit nicht 100% kompatibel.



> Gibt es gegebenfalls eine Art Liste oder Dokumentation was alles auf einem Webserver laufen sollte, damit es zu keinen Problemem kommt? Wie schon in meinem anderen Thread erwähnt bin ich Anfänger und will mich nun in die Materie einarbeiten. Da bin ich für jede Menge Input offen


Ja, siehe ispconfig.de > ispconfig 3 > Dokumentation.

Da gibt es jede Menge Tutorials die Dir Schritt für Schritt erklären was Du alles installieren musst BEVOR Du ISPConfig installierst.

Dokumentation | ISPConfig.de


----------

